# Insurance for IVF abriad



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm going to Soain in July for DE IVF. Can anyone recommend an insurers that will cover you for travelling barod for IVF? Normal travel insurance is invalid if you've gone on holiday for traetment. Also EHIC doesn't cover it either. I'm not actually worried about the procedure going wrong more that we won't be covered on our holiday for theft/ accident etc 
Thanks, Lisa


----------



## NatNat1987 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi I used travel shield and just used it for 1 week  it cost 55.00 x


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow ENH 
Did that specifically cover you for IVF treatment? I count find one anywhere near that cheap. In the end I just got normal travel insurance. 
Lisa


----------



## NatNat1987 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hiya

yeah they covered me specifically for ivf treatment whilst abroad.  I was there for 13 days so I did normal travel insurance for the Fiat dew days I was there and then booked with them the night before egg collection for 1 week. Xx


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks. I'll use them next time


----------

